# écran noir, pas de son de démarrage mais le disque tourne ...



## emynona (15 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai apparemment un grâve problème sur mon iMac 266 à tiroir, en effet j'ai voulu le défragmenter avec Norton System Work 3 (soit disant compatible os 9 et os X) en bootant depuis le cd ...il boot mais sous *OS X* sachant que j'ai 2 partoches dont une en 8.6 et l'autre en 9.0.4 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A ma grande surprise je peux défragmenter les 2 partoches, tout se passe bien et au reboot autre surprise, écran gris avec des lignes de commandes imcompréhensibles qui me parlent de firmware ...
Bref je tape "boot -cd" au pif et ça marche il boot sur la partoche de démarrage.
Hier soir je décide de mettre à jour le firmware, je squatte le site d'Apple laborieusement (vraiment pas simple de trouver les derniers firmware compatible avec cette bécane), j'en trouve un je lance le processus, redémarre en mettant le trombone dans le petit trou qui va bien et le retir au bon moment (après le son long) et là ... écran gris avec les fameuses lignes ...je tape "boot -cd" ...et là plus rien le grand vide 
je suis mort 
Au final il ne veut plus booter sur CD, le coup du trombone n'a aucun efffet et comme dit dans le titre "écran noir, pas de son de démarrage mais le disque tourne ..."
Que me reste-t-il comme solution ?!
Je pensais le démonter et oter la pile de la carte mère en espérant que ça fasse qq chose ... je désespère ...si quelqu'un peut m'apporter ses lumières ... un GRAND MERCI d'avance


----------



## emynona (17 Janvier 2004)

Bon, pour ceux que ça intéresserait, même en l'ayant démonté, en installant 9.2.2 dessus, en aynat "flashé" la carte mère (en appuyant sur le petit bouton sur la carte mère au coté duquel il y a d'écrit "CUDA reset" -j'ai supposé que c'était le bon, t'façon y en pas pas d'autres), en ayant sorti la pile lithium/ion puis remise; donc en ayant fait tout ça et bien rien de plus ne se passe différemment du titre du sujet ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée s'il vous plait ?! (pour ne pas dire:"Au secour !")


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2004)

Mon père a été confronté il y a quelques jours à une situation similaire avec un iMac 500 : il a installé une barrette de RAM de CDiscount, comme elle était défectueuse il l'a enlevée et après, au lieu du BONG de démarrage il avait un biiiiip puis écran noir.
Je vais lui demander comment il a réglé le problème.


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2004)

j'ai eu ce genre de pb sur un ti400 avec une barette de 256 de RAM qui a pas supporté une mise à jour système de Jaguar (10.24 je crois): l'originale en plus: trop vieille et plus compatible. Mais uniquement sous X, elle marche encore très bien sous 9. A n'y rien comprendre.
Une fois enlevée la barette, les lignes de code, les délogg sauvage de sessions, bluescreen et plantages en série ont disparu.


----------



## FANREM (25 Janvier 2004)

T'es bon pour un reset complet de la carte mere. Procedure a suivre
Redemarrer en maintenant les touches pomme alt O F enclenchees jusqu'a ce que tu obtiennes le message
Welcome to open firmware
il te faut taper ensuite 
reset)NVRQ?    (  ton clavier est en qwerty et ca correspond a reset/NVRAM )
taper ensuite dans la ligne du dessous
reset)qll     qui correspond a reset/all
Apres ca, il doit redemarrer normalement


----------



## emynona (26 Janvier 2004)

merci c'est super sympa toutes ces indications, y a juste un problème, mon clavier n'est pas actif, seulement le bouton power ...m'enfin demain il part chez maintronic ... je vous tiendrai au jus éventuellement ... merci à tous de votre soutien


----------

